# Thomas Gouge



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 12, 2007)

Thomas Gouge, English Puritan (1605 -- October 29, 1681) was the son of William Gouge and a noted minister in his own right. He was ejected from his pulpit for nonconformity in 1662. He is the author of Riches Increased by Giving, among other works:

Gouge, Thomas. _The Works of the Late Reverend and Pious Mr Thomas Gouge ... In Six Parts. Glasgow: David Hutchison, 1790. Leather. Poor . 556 + [2] pages. Contains: (brief) Account of Author's Life; a couple of Epistles Dedicatory; 1: A Word to Sinners & a Word to Saints (Nature & Necessity of Regeneration); 2: Christian Directions, shewing how to walk with God all day long; 3: The Christian Housholder; 4: The Young Man's Guide through the Wilderness of this World to the Heavenly Canaan; 5: The Principles of the Christian Religion Explained to the Meanest; 6: The Surest and Safest Way of Thriving._

His funeral sermon was preached by John Tillotson.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 18, 2007)

He was among the signers of the Epistle Commending the Westminster Standards.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 24, 2007)

Thomas Gouge completed the last chapter of his father, William Gouge's, commentary on Hebrews using his father's notes. 

He also instituted a program for evangelizing Wales, which lead to the distribution of many Welsh Bibles and the building of many Welsh schools.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 13, 2007)

Thomas Gouge, _Riches Increased by Giving_


----------

